# Screen blind ("Silver Screen") for VW LT35



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where / how we could get a "silver screen" for our Auto-Sleeper Medallion? Have looked at various websites but there seems to be nothing standard for the VW LT35. Maybe another one would fit? Thanks in advance.

Chris and John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

Have you tried www.vancomfort.co.uk

Russell


----------



## JOHNRH (Dec 3, 2007)

*SILVER SCREENS*

hI . Try silverscreens.co.uk/visit.htm 01274 872151 Believe they make them to size. Based at clegheaton.

John


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to Russell and John for really quick and helpful responses. Think we'll be able to get it sorted now.

Chris and John


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi,
Missed your post, at the time. Did you get your screens? As a Medallion owner can I suggest that if you are looking for stuff such as thermal screens (or anything to do with the cab) that you search for Mercedes Sprinter. They are the same cabs/chassis. Not much is listed for VW LT35's. I got my screens (internal and external) and a wood effect dash using searches for 'sprinter'. 
Cheers,
Brian


----------

